# Bessacarr 530



## Frank60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Is there anyone out there with a 07 Bessacar 530 ,i have a problem with heating system .If there is please contact so perhaps we can talk it through


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I would think the heating system would be common to many Swift and other vans (probably a Truma combi). If you can give some details of the problem that you are having and which heating system you've got then I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just sold on our 2007 Bessacarr E530. The expert on the van- ie my OH- is out at the moment but, when he is back, about 9.30 pm, he will be glad to try and help.

Is it the smell by any chance ? Ours used to smell horribly on just about every setting except low electricity alone. It went on for the whole 7 years despite numerous " fixes".

G

Edit to ad: Welcome to the forum by the way !


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> We've just sold on our 2007 Bessacarr E530. The expert on the van- ie my OH- is out at the moment but, when he is back, about 9.30 pm, he will be glad to try and help.
> 
> Is it the smell by any chance ? Ours used to smell horribly on just about every setting except low electricity alone. It went on for the whole 7 years despite numerous " fixes".
> 
> ...


Perhaps Frank60 is the new owner of your smelly heater :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Perhaps Frank60 is the new owner of your smelly heater :lol:


Don't laugh...exactly the same thought crossed my mind too . The rest of the van is fine however and was running very well.

G


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Truma Combi 6 in the 2006-2008 Bessie E500?


----------



## Frank60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Problem is the heating /hot water .Using the manuel have tried to put heating on only when on electric ,it seems the only you can set it up is to have the two green lights on -panel on ie heating and hot water ,depites the other two knobs are set to heating only setting the hot water is still coming on .


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

This is from Grizzly OH

The heater fitted was a Truma 6000E combined water and air heater but the wiring was not quite standard.
Firstly make sure that the 12V and mains are ON. The 12V is switched on with the main electrical control panel. It is the air heating button. the water heating button does not do anything. A light should come on on the main control panel. Mains is an isolating switch at the back of the wardrobe. You must turn this in before doing anything else
You now have two Truma controls. One has the numbers 60 and 40 as possible settings. The other determines where the heat comes from. I suggest that you turn to the full anticlockwise position which should be two marks for 1800W electric. now turn the other to a flame (one from the fully clockwise position.) Make sure that all the outlets are open and you should start to get gentle hot air and a quiet fan noise. You should be able to set the temperature with the knob. 5-7 is usually fine.

Water. (1) Make sure that there is water in the heater and that when you run the pump the hot water comes out without spitting.
Turn the knob to 60. The air fan will go off and the water will heat up. We never really cured the problem that on water only and either gas or 1800W electricity heating we got a smell which varied from the slight to the quite bad. We normally heated water on the one mark stetting (900W) which was much better.
Water and air. As above but go to the fully clockwise position which is a flame and a 60 symbol. Air will heat first and water will take a long time.
On gas turn to the flame position on the heat source control and work as before. (240V can now be off of course) The heater will come on and after a short time will sound like a jet about to take off. The van will heat up fast and quite soon the fan will switch to a low speed and the heater power will automatically turn down.

We never had a break down as such but did suffer from smells on gas and 1800W electric. It went back to Truma who improved the situation but never cured it. CHECK that your heater has on it a sticker "TRUMA CHECKED" The early batches had the wrong material somewhere and it smelt and was unsafe and had to be replaced. It is also worth checking that the nuts on the studs holding the top on are level with the top of the studs. Truma tell me that this is important. If it is not correct a Truma agent needs to reassemble the top correctly.

A few other points: Do not switch off on the main control panel. Switch the Truma knob to the "o" symbol. The fan may speed up to cool down the electronics. Only turn off on the main panel when the fan is silent.
Make sure that you drain it in winter. The boiler can freeze up expensively.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Frank60 said:


> Problem is the heating /hot water .Using the manuel have tried to put heating on only when on electric ,it seems the only you can set it up is to have the two green lights on -panel on ie heating and hot water ,depites the other two knobs are set to heating only setting the hot water is still coming on .


On the main control panel ignore the water heating. If the air heating is turned on there all other controls are the Truma controls. BUT this must be turned on when the Truma control is set to "o" that is OFF. I can see why this might be important on gas but it is also true on electric. The timer on the main control panel does not work either.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I have the 530 2007 version also and although it has been a good van I'm afraid I am a fair weather camper and rarely go out in poor weather but e htg when in use has been fairly straightforward my problem is how to get hot water without htg!!!!


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
I don't think you have a fault with your Truma the water is getting hot because in such a compact unit it can't be avoided. 
If you have the instructions read through them a few times and think I you will be ok.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> I have the 530 2007 version also and although it has been a good van I'm afraid I am a fair weather camper and rarely go out in poor weather but e htg when in use has been fairly straightforward my problem is how to get hot water without htg!!!!


If it is the same as mine on electricity 900W turn the other knob to 60. If that does not work you have a fault.


----------

